# Hallo



## Deroplatys (Sep 22, 2007)

Hi,

i´m new here,my name is Eric,i´m from Germany and 13 years old.I have two male and one female Deroplatys desiccata,and two Zoolea spec.The male Deroplatys are adult,the female subadult,and the Zoolea are L3 or L4.I´m sorry for my English,but i hope we understand us.

Regards,Eric


----------



## Deutschherper (Sep 22, 2007)

Welcome!

I can understand you, and I know a bit of German myself.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 22, 2007)

Hello and welcome Deroplatys. How did you become interested in Mantis!


----------



## Deroplatys (Sep 22, 2007)

Hi,

my brother had Phylliocraina paradoxa,and i wanted them to.He gave me tow L1 nymphs,one of these nymphs died,but the other nymph was L6 as i gave she my brother back,is that right so?And then he bought Deroplatys desiccata,Euchomenella macrops and Sibylla pretiosa,and i bought the Deroplatys with him,they were L3.And now they all still alive.

I hope the female will be adult next week,because the male are 3 weeks adult.

Regards,Eric


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 22, 2007)

That would be nice, than you can mate them, they should hold ok for her!


----------



## Deroplatys (Sep 22, 2007)

Hi,

yes they should be ok for her,but after that three/four weeks they could die,i read that the males of these species only live tow months.And i will mate them after three or four weeks,and then they are 7 weeks old. :?

Regards,Eric


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 22, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## Precious (Sep 22, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## robo mantis (Sep 23, 2007)

welcome


----------



## lynnu (Sep 23, 2007)

welcome


----------



## Deroplatys (Sep 23, 2007)

thank you very much


----------

